# Just back from Newbury



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We have just returned from a very wet Newbury. Thanks to the marshalls for getting us parked up late Friday. Not too many traders but enough for what we wanted - not to spend too much :lol: Had a SOG fitted after reading all the positive posts on here - and getting a good deal from the Airide people for fitting it. Also got a couple of high back chairs - now have a couple of folding Ali chairs in first class condition for sale - £30. All in all, a cheap weekend seeing as I spent less than £250.

Dave & Eddi

656 & Tawny


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Dave, 

We were parked behind you and I must say how impressed we were with the Air Ride fitters working on your van in all that rain. Looked a really good professional job. What a shame about all the bad weather as I found the Show to be quite good and the traders very friendly. I did better than you and only managed to spend about £45 on bits and pieces and managed to suppress an urge to up-grade my van. We had a good day out in Newbury town yesterday. I thought last night's entertainment was very good and Tom O'Conner was excellent - very funny without any blue of smutty jokes. Lady J did a great job as our marshal and made us very welcome. Over all - despite the weather- a good week-end away.

Keith and Lynda

Aaronsdad


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi can you tell me which company fitted your SOG please


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

656, Thanks for the eggs and steak Dave. I expect once you have had everything fitted you will exchange the van and start all over again  
Ian


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Just back from Newbury as well. I was impressed with the SOG fitting to Daves van. They did a good job especially in the rain. It seems like we were all watching them. Thanks to Jackie, John and Alan for the Marshalling and to all who entertained my Hubby last night. He did try to move in with Dave and Eddi this morning, Not going to park next to you two again :lol: At one stage I thought we'd had a Maxview fitted. We even have the same front mat. Thanks for the eggs dave had them this morning. See everyone soon.

Sonja


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

Also just arrived safely home from Newbury.. As newbies this was our first rally and thoroughly enjoyed our stay. Thanks to all those who made us feel welcome and to the marshalls for there good work.

Did spend a bit more than intended, but I guess we still need lots of gadgets.

Looking forward to our next one. 

Mel & Joy


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya 
back home from Newbury bit wet but hey didn't spoil our weekend thanks to 
to Lady J ( jacky) had a cracking night friday in the beer tent with her and our freinds from MHF best buy this weekend a new hat to keep the rain off looking forward to doing it again next meet every meet i make new freinds fantastic! 
oh and a big thank you to James Linda 1962's hubby for some good advice 
saved me lots of unneccesary work


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, the outstanding feature at Newbury this year was certainly the weather!

The show was just as good as usual but of course it's much more difficult to enjoy it when it's blowing a gale and pouring down. Unfortunate for those members who joined us for the first time as there were few opportunities to get together and get to know you all, don't be discouraged folk the weather isn't this bad all the time. :roll: 

Well done Jacquie as usual for braving the elements. :lol: 

BTW: Why is it that vans only arrive at rallies when you are 1) eating your lunch, 2) you've just nipped to the loo or 3) it's just started to pour down? :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well I sailed home on roads that really did resemble a pond.

Thanks to LadyJ & John, also Gaspode (Ken), for the marshalling and the information about where to find what.

I only arrived Saturday so missed the Friday night, Saturday night was entertaining though in the beer tent…images are etched into my mind I may never be able to remove :lol: 

Spent some money on odd items but resisted the temptation of the shinny new motor homes, I suppose it helps if your really happy with your camper/motor home

Thanks all, sorry not to have met a few more members but the weather was a factor, not very nice standing around talking when the rain was lashing down.

Hi Linda  (LC1962) I hope you had a good weekend on your stall, nice to meet you eventually  

MHS…Rob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

solentviews said:


> 656, Thanks for the eggs and steak Dave. I expect once you have had everything fitted you will exchange the van and start all over again
> Ian


Hi Ian

No chance of me changing the van, Eddi would do her nut. Mind you, if I could find a kon-Tiki with everything fitted that we have now, she may change her mind.  :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

What a weekend! 8O 

From our point of view it has to be the worst show ever (from a sales point of view) - horizontal rain and soggy ground aren't ideal for standing around and "smiling all day :roll: :lol: And the wind took the carry bag for our new Gazebo whilst we were battling to take it down....someone somewhere got a right result as I walked the showground and it was nowhere to be seen  

I have to say, the highlight of my weekend was meeting MHS Rob  (Thanks Ken for dragging him over :wink: ) and chatting to the "regulars" who always pop by for a natter, even if they don't spend anything....Tony, you are very welcome.....advice is free and its always a pleasure to know we've done someone a good turn :wink: 

Sorry I didn't get over to the rally area this time, not that we were too busy, but more intent on preventing stuff from getting wet or blown away.....................ho hum.........roll on Stratford!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening All!

We arrived home early this evening - had intended staying longer, but it seemed a bit pointless.
We met a few new people, but not as many as I would have liked due to the foul weather. It certainly helps if there is a good indoor venue to meet in when the weather is bad

As always, thanks to our intrepid marshals for siting us and making us welcome - not a pleasant job is bad weather!!!

The show itself was good with lots of 'vans on show, and I thought the variety of traders was good.

All in all, an enjoyable weekend in spite of arriving a day later than planned and the rubbish weather


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Just got back from our first rally, thanks to LadyJ for escorting us in. Would have liked to have met more of you but weather was a little wet to say the least.

Those I did meet were great although made enemies of most of you once I switched on my new gennie, 58db at 7mtrs my ass.

I think it would be much better if Warners could provide better weather next Year.

Must say the MotorhomeFacts area was in a excellent location not to close to the music and not to far from the main stands - well done

Hugh


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
We have also arrived home this evening from Newbury. As newcomers to motorhoming and also MHF, it was great to nip down and meet some of you at last (hopefully next time we will be parked up with you all)
Also a big Thankyou to Ken (Gaspode) for the advice and for introducing us to other members and making us feel welcome.
Hope to see you all again soon,
Angie and Keith


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

This was our first rally and I was very disappointed to find that many of the MHF members were running around naked in the rain in a drunken state .

So if anyone else is thinking of attending one of these rallies I would consider very carefully the initiation process, details of which can be found on the left hand column of the main page or contact LadyJ direct


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> (Thanks Ken for dragging him over :wink: )


  Hardly dragged Linda, I explained to Ken, I must find Linda this time as I have missed you on two other occasions at shows. Thanks for the shelter and of course the warm welcome and lovely smile that greeted us 

Bertha, you saw them as well 8O I thought it was part of the entertainment :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I cannot believe it rained all day yesterday,i was impressed to see as many people walking about as there were,and then soon after the show finished the rain stopped and the sun broke out for a while 8O .
Hey Linda i am making a big fuss over Duncans headwounds still so you never know :wink: :wink: 

Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I love reading these after rally speeches. It is like a family renunion when you get back off hols and tell them all the exciting bits. And always, it seems, friends are made, comrades are helped and ideas exchanged and shared. WIcked thing rallies - sadly just too many people for me to feel comfortable with.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

damondunc said:


> I cannot believe it rained all day yesterday,i was impressed to see as many people walking about as there were,and then soon after the show finished the rain stopped and the sun broke out for a while 8O .
> Hey Linda i am making a big fuss over Duncans headwounds still so you never know :wink: :wink:
> 
> Chris


Saw this and thought of you :wink: Perfect tow vehicle and lots of head room :wink: :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ50059QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Always a warm welcome Rob, sorry we couldn't offer tea and biccies!


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got back ourselves. Thanks to Lady J & Gaspode....
I loved the shows.. Cliff & Bucks Fizz were all very profesional.
As for the show well the weather did make it very hard to keep looking in the vans and Lorraine took one hell of a bad exit out of a Rapido... grazed back and brusied arm as well a massive brusie on her B.....Side.
and that's whilst se was sober!

I thought it was a bit thin on traders, but that did not stop us spending over £500 on a privicy tent + other little bits for our pending trip to France (1st Time).
Nice to meet and talk to other members (I can talk for England. Sorry!)
All in all still an enjoyable weekend, and the cheap maplin satillte system (£45) worked great.

Lorraine & Brian


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all, we had a good but wet weekend too, got my airide fitted aswell ,,very good ,big difference on the way home ,(wind and rain and the van managed to stay in straight line. ) Also thanks to Brownhills Ihad a problem with my leisure battery went and reported it and in less than an hour the work men were round doing various checks and resulting in giving me a new battery :lol: :lol:


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Newbury Rally*

Hi all,
we just wanted to say 'thanks' to Jackie for organizing the rally at the Newbury show. It was our first time at a rally and, in spite of the rain, we enjoyed ourselves. The rain kept most of us in doors so there was not much getting about and socialising but Trish (Tokalosh) introduced us to several people. There was lots of entertainment and we were on the dance floor most evenings.
We had never seen so many motorhomes in one place but Jackie said this was modest in size compared to 'up north'
Thanks again, Mike and Annie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Agree, not the best socialising weather.
I too watched Dave's SOG being fitted, poor guys, they didn't seem to mind though. Hope it is working well Dave.
Missed the streakers  8O :roll: :lol: 
Glad to have got you to meet a few of the others _ojibway_ couldn't have you going home not meeting some of us :wink:

I stopped two nights at Porthcawl on the way home, still very windy but not so wet.

A good weekend, despite the weather.


----------

